# Sonic Mega Collection Plus (PC) problem



## Kinichie (Oct 14, 2006)

So I was out today at PC World with a bit of cash to spend. Saw Sonic Mega Collection Plus for £10... thought "Why not? Something to do between college hours"

Anyway, getting it home, I installed it. Nothing went wrong with the Install.

Loaded up the Splash screen (Read Me, Play Game, Options...) I press "Play Game" and nothing happens. 

Here are my Computer Specs

3.00GHz P4 HT
nVidia Geforce 7800GS 512MB Graphics Card
2.5GB RAM

If anyone can help me with this, it'd be really appriciated!

Thanks.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSG

What operating system are you running?

Check on the Sonic program to make sure that XP is on there if its not you will have to change the programs compatibilty settings.


----------



## Kinichie (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the Welcome.

I am running Windows XP Home. The Game is Designed for Windows 2000/XP. 

I tried changing compatability but it just came up with a "Insert Correct Disc" error. I also installed the game on my dad's computer and it runs fine!

I will run a Ad-ware and Spyware check. But at least I know the software is not faulty


----------



## Kinichie (Oct 14, 2006)

Right, i have found the problem

I have too much Memory.

I took out my 2 1GB sticks and left my 2 256mb Sticks and it ran fine, i took them out then replaced them with my 2 1GB sticks and it ran fine. I put them all back in and it didn't run.

So, is there any program that can reduce my memory temporarily to allow this program to run or do i have to take out the sticks every time?


----------

